# JavaScript Popup erzeugen



## Sithys (2. Dez 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich arbeite gerade mit Microsoft Dynamics CRM und möchte dort nun für ein Attribut ein Javascript anlegen. Bin unter Events, und möchte dort jetzt im onChange folgendes erzeugen:

Es geht darum, dass eine Firma mehrere Kunden hat. Präventiv möchte ich nun dafür sorgen, dass ein Kunde der schlecht/gar nicht zahlt von einem Mitarbeiter direkt als solches erkannt wird. Es geht darum zu sagen, wenn das Feld

a01_paymentmoral (welches eine Piklist (Drop-Down Menu) ist) den Status: "Kunde zahlt nicht/Kunde gesperrt" aufweist (Das heißt in der Drop-Down Liste ist "Kunde gesperrt" ausgewählt), soll beim öffnen des jeweiligen Kunden ein PopUp erzeugt werden, mit folgendem Inhalt:

"Achtung, der Kunde, welcher derzeit bearbeitet wird ist Gesperrt!!!"


Ich hoffe ihr habt mich verstanden, und ich mich klar genug ausgedrückt  - 


Liebe Grüße und danke im Vorraus, Sithys.


----------



## faetzminator (2. Dez 2009)

1. Punkt: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/15634-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html


----------



## N1klaZ (2. Dez 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig Verstanden habe willst du JavaScript benutzen oder ?? weil dann bist du hier in der falschen Abteilung. Die JavaScript Abteilung für verwirrte ist hier

//Edit: Da war wer schneller :O


----------



## Sithys (2. Dez 2009)

Okay, habe ich wohl ins falsche Sub gepostet, entschuldigung dafür. Außerdem geht es um JavaScript - stimmt auch - kann es jemand verschieben?


----------



## faetzminator (2. Dez 2009)

Falsch, du hast nicht ins falsche Sub gepostet, sondern eigentlich ganz grundsätzlich ins *falsche Forum*. Das JS Unterforum gibts nur wegen Typen wie dir


----------



## Sithys (2. Dez 2009)

Ja, mag sein und sorry dafür, aber ... kann mir von euch nicht evtl. auch jemand Helfen?  So falsch ich auch gepostet haben mag, Hilfe benötige ich als JavaScript "Noob" trotzdem.


----------



## Noctarius (2. Dez 2009)

Hab mal den Bagger ausgegraben und den Titel angepasst :-D


----------



## Sithys (2. Dez 2009)

Hm,...kann mir denn nun jemand helfen von euch :/?

Brauche einfach nur den Code für das Popup...praktisch eine if anwendung, wenn das, dann popup - hoffe das schafft evtl. einer von euch =/!

Lg Sithys


----------



## faetzminator (3. Dez 2009)

```
if (das) {
    window.open("http://google.com", "Google");
}
```
Genauere Angaben zu [c]open()[/c]: Using the window.open method


----------

